# Street Tricks



## Mador (22. September 2005)

Hey leute!
Also, ich bin relativ neu in der BMX Szene. Habe nicht gerade ein gutes Bike, Felt Base 20, aber zum ausprobieren reicht es.
Kann jetzt mittlerweile einen Bunny Hop, da ich den eigentlich die ganze Zeit geübt habe liegt mein Rekord mittlerweile bei 76cm(ich bin stolz darauf da ich erst 5wochen fahre).
So nun das Problem, ich weis einfach nicht was ich üben kann, ich möchte irgendwelche Street Tricks üben, aber mir fallen keine ein.  
Also könntet ihr mir vllt irgendwelche Tricks sagen die ich üben könnte, und kommt bitte mit etwas machbarem für mich, ich fahr nämlich erst seit 5wochen und kann nur einen Bunny Hop.

      MfG Seby

P.S. Und lasst bitte die Kommentare mit: Kauf dir erstmal ein neues BMX und dann kannst Sachen üben. 
Nein spaß, aber sagt mir halt irgendwas machbares für mich und kommt nicht mit einem Backflip *g*!

Thx schonmal


----------



## der Digge (22. September 2005)

die Welt ist klein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## billi (22. September 2005)

du machst 76cm bunnyhop ? bist du dir da sicher , wenn ja ist das auf jeden fall schon mal sehr gut


----------



## evil_rider (23. September 2005)

billi schrieb:
			
		

> du machst 76cm bunnyhop ? bist du dir da sicher , wenn ja ist das auf jeden fall schon mal sehr gut



das dachte ich auch grade... video plz.


----------



## Hertener (23. September 2005)

Also 'n Manual sollte dann auf jeden Fall auch drin sein. Und ein Bunny Hop 2 Manual, ein Bunny Hop 2 Tailtap, ein Bunny Hop Crank-Flip, ein Bunny Hop X-Up, ein Bunny Hop Barspin und ein Bunny Hop 2 Nosepick.


----------



## Mador (23. September 2005)

Video leider nicht, aber ein Bild da erkennt man es aber sehr schlecht wie hoch er ist.
Aber Freund von mir hat es gemessen, auf dem Bild sieht man nur das ich einem jungn gut übern schritt gesprungen bin.


Danke schonmal für die Beiträge.
Doch ein Bunny hop 2 Nosepick könnte schwer werden ohne Vorderbremse.
Naja ich geh dann mal raus und üb.

Noch eine frage, sollte ich erst einen normalen Barspin üben oder gleich Bunny Hop Barspin??


----------



## derFisch (23. September 2005)

sofort in der luft. Nosepick macht man sowieso ohne Vr-bremse und wenn der junge noch was weiter hinter gestanden hätte wärste ihm bestimmt übern kopf gesprungen ne?


----------



## RISE (23. September 2005)

Der Bunnyhop sieht ja schonmal sehr gut aus, die Höhe reicht sicher auch um einen Bunnyhop Tailwhip zu versuchen.


----------



## derFisch (23. September 2005)

RISE schrieb:
			
		

> Der Bunnyhop sieht ja schonmal sehr gut aus, die Höhe reicht sicher auch um einen Bunnyhop Tailwhip zu versuchen.


ööööhm... 76 cm sind ja jetz nicht soo viel! Das ist bei mir vorbauhoch, drüber komm ich auch noch, von tailwhips bin ich aber trotzdem Jahre entfernt (schätzungsweise). Versuchen kann ers natürlich, aber dass die Versuche Früchte tragen werden, wag ich zu bezweifeln...


----------



## Mador (23. September 2005)

Erm, du meinst aber nicht Tailwhip im Flat oder?
Weil wenn ja find ich das etwas krank   
Und wenn ich ihn üben soll, könnte ich dann eine Anleitung haben oO! Denn ich hab keine ahung wie er gehn soll....  

                    MfG Seby

P.S. Danke schonmal für die vielen Antworten aber ihr könnt gerne noch posten


----------



## der Digge (23. September 2005)

Ich kann auch einen Bunnyhop um die 70cm aber so Fotos täuschen gerne 






hmm... jaja aber egal, ab 50cm bunny haste ne gute basis, halt dich an das was der Hertener vorgeschlagen hat, Bunnyhop Tailwhip is schon bisl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Renegado (23. September 2005)

Den stinknormalen Barspin ohne bunny kannste ja probieren das is einfach... Sattel klemmen und rum ziehn... wenn dus dir ne traust dan übs ma auf da wiese und dan geht das! Dan wäre villei n 180 drin? Villei n Feeble grind wenn du nen Curb oder der gleichen findest? Also einfach ma schaun was du so an Spots hast!


----------



## Flatpro (23. September 2005)

das mit dem whip war pure ironie, weil er den fred zum :kotz: findet


----------



## derFisch (23. September 2005)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> das mit dem whip war pure ironie, weil er den fred zum :kotz: findet


ich stand wohl aufm Schlauch


----------

